# need desperate help immediately: avchd camcorder-convert to avi or mpeg??



## vistaxpquestions (Jan 16, 2008)

hi

i recently got a new camcorder (sony hdr-sr5--avchd) and was unaware that if i was to record on the harddrive, the format of the file would not be able to open on windows movie maker or media player. I am trying to look for an easy free way to convert .mts files to either .avi or .mpeg so that i can edit them. Its for my final mark! Please help!!!

P.s. i have windows xp operating system.

Thank you very much in advance!


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Two things...
1 - Didn't ypu get some sort of software with the camera?
2 - Maybe you'll find something here
http://www.google.ca/search?q=video...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## vistaxpquestions (Jan 16, 2008)

i did get software but it makes the video look like horrible quality when it is really hd. It is not ediiting software just a player. I need to find some sort of converter so i can edit it on movie maker


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

Well did you check the link I posted then?


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

You need to downconvert your video---I know of no free program that will do that efficiently and give you the quality you want. I have done it with Vegas Video---a professional level product, and you could do it with their entry level product.


----------



## PopPicker (Sep 21, 2004)

You're worried about quality and you want to use Windows Movie Maker ??

As with ANY Sony product they only give you half the story. Yet people still buy it.

You'll have to burn a DVD using the bundled software then rip what you need using a DVD to MPEG/AVI/WMV application then edit it in WMM 


PP


----------



## monsta75 (Feb 19, 2008)

You might want to try VoltaicHD from www.shedworx.com. It allows you to convert avchd files to avi and WMV. Works well with my AVCHD camcorder.


----------

